# compatibilité Mail et Hotmail



## Al_West (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère ne pas me tromper de forum concernant mon problème.
J'ai switché il y a peu pour un macbook pro fin 2013 avec Os X Mavericks 10.9.4 et donc l'appli Mail Version 7.3 (1878.6).
J'ai configuré mes boites mails dessus (hotmail, gmail, icloud) et tout semble fonctionner a l'exception de quelques désagréments avec hotmail :

Je précise tout d'abord que la boite mail est bien paramètrée en imap avec les adresses de serveur outlook.com

- Tout d'abord de nombreux messages que je recevait auparavant sur ma boite mail se sont retrouvés en courrier indésirables alors que ces expéditeurs n'ont jamais été signalés sur ma boite mail, soucis qui semble réglé en indiquant mail par mail que ce 'nest pas du courrier indésirable...

- Deuxième chose plus agaçante, lorsque j'envoie un mail à partir d'hotmail via l'application mail, le message apparait en double dans le dossier messages envoyés, si je me rend sur ma boite hotmail avec mon navigateur le message est present en double également dans messages envoyés, avec la meme adresse de destinataire si j'ouvre chacun des mails mais sur l'intitulé du mail, un stipule mon nom complet en rapport a ma boite hotmail, et l'autre l'adresse du destinataire.

Je me suis donc envoyé des mails sur mon adresse gmail à partir de l'adresse hotmail pour voir ce qu'il en est, et là plus surprenant, avec l'application mail j'ai deux mails identiques qui s'ouvrent quand j'ouvre le mail reçu sur gmail, et si je vais sur ma boite gmail avec mon navigateur, j'ai un seul message reçu.

Si je procède a l'envoi du message depuis ma boite hotmail sur le navigateur, j'ai un seul mail qui apparait dans messages envoyés que ce soit dans la boite mail depuis le navigateur ou bien meme dans mail.

J'ai cherché en vain sur différents forums quelqu'un qui rencontrerait le meme problème, ceci dit tout fonctionne, mais c'est pas très confortable de voir apparaitre ces mails envoyés en double.

Si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et une solution autre que hotmail c'est pas bien change de boite mail etc...

En vous remerciant par avance


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans les paramètres de *Outlook* => ex. : hotmail
j'ai comme serveur de réception => imap-mail.outlook.com

Une autre piste, sinon il vaut peut-être mieux faire transiter les courriels par Gmail ...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2014)

soit tu as MAL reglé ton Mail ( et c'est assez vraisemblable vu que tu es switcheur) soit ton Mail est déjà bancal


je dirai la premiere chose c'est de verifiier que tu n'as pas reglé pour que chaque envoi ( hotmail etc) soit pour les destinataires *ET* TOI

preferences Mail / onglet redaction /_automatiquement  m'ajouter ( ou pas) en cc ou cci

_et voilà


----------



## Al_West (23 Août 2014)

Merci de vos réponses
@ Anonyme : quand je parle d'outlook, c'est le serveur outlook.com qui héberge les adresses hotmail et live notamment, je ne parle pas de l'application pour gérer ses mails (qui je crois s'appelle aussi Mail sous windows désormais). Le serveur de réception est bien celui cité.
@ pascalformac : Je viens de vérifier, ce n'est pas le cas, d'autant que ce problème ne se pose qu'avec hotmail.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2014)

Al_West a dit:


> .
> @ pascalformac : Je viens de vérifier, ce n'est pas le cas, d'autant que ce problème ne se pose qu'avec hotmail.



Ahh  ce serait donc peut etre déjà un Mail bancal dans ta session ou OS à réoptimiser

faire le test usuel en ce genre de cas
en imap c'est simple
tu vas créer un compte utilisateur mac test
(garde le à long terme ca sert ....pour des tests lors de couacs ou  diagnostic pré-réparations )

et dans ce compte test tu configures Mail pour  hotmail imap
et tu compares


----------



## Al_West (23 Août 2014)

Je viens de le faire, c'est pareil, ceci dit hotmail est déja configuré en imap


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2014)

Al_West a dit:


> Je viens de le faire, c'est pareil


etrange
donc à moins d'avoir fait la même erreur de reglage ( cad en copie systematique vers toi) c'est Mail ou OS



> , ceci dit hotmail est déja configuré en imap


ben c'est pour ca que ce test est facile
(pas d'impact sur structures messages ailleurs , contrairement au pop)
---
Un des trucs assez conseillé sur un nouveau mac c'est...de reinstaller l'OS
( les install en usine peuvent etre faibles)


mais avant faire l'usuel

* verif -reparation  des autorisations ET du disque

*install de la maj COMBINEE ( par dessus OS actuel)
un fichier là
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1755


----------



## Al_West (23 Août 2014)

Aucune erreur de réglage...
J'ai réinitialisé le mac il y a un mois, juste après son achat, j'ai procédé à toutes les mises à jour.

J'ai vérifié et réparé le disque ou il n'y avait rien d'anormal a priori.
La mise à jour a du etre faite puisque je suis bien sur OS X 10.9.4


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2014)

Al_West a dit:


> Je viens de le faire, c'est pareil, ceci dit hotmail est déja configuré en imap


Attention je ne parle pas de reconfigurer hotmail dans CE mail

mais bien dans le Mail d'une AUTRE session, un compte utilisateur du *mac* test
( session qui est 100% neuve)

creer un utilisateur ( preferences systeme/utilisateurs et groupes)


----------



## Al_West (23 Août 2014)

J'avais bien saisi  et bien procédé au test avec un autre compte utilisateur créé pour l'occasion, et le problème est toujours là


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2014)

ok
donc soit c'est OS ou quelque chose avec Mail

soit c'est une bizarrerie de protocole entre ton mac et hotmail

je pencherai assez pour derniere hypothese car ca n'affecte QUE hotmail

alors qu'un dysfonctionnement global  OS ou Mail affecterait tous les comptes
--
A titre de curiosité regarder les entetes detaillés
Menu mail /presentation/ Message/entêtes ou contenu brut)
si c'est vraiment un deuxieme envoi en plein , ou peut etre un effet envoi en copie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------

ajout tardif
detail concernant les indesirables

penser à rentrer les correspondants dans le carnet du Mac
(divers facons  via mail)
ca devrait régler une bonne partie des des vrais faux postifs négatifs du filtrage mac


----------



## Al_West (24 Août 2014)

J'ai vérifié, je n'ai pas d'elements indiquant d'envoi en copie, par contre il est mentionné un "return-path" chose que je ne vois pas si je fais la meme manip avec un message envoyé avec gmail par exemple.
Je pense que je vais abandonné hotmail, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2014)

Al_West a dit:


> J'ai vérifié, je n'ai pas d'elements indiquant d'envoi en copie, par contre il est mentionné un "return-path" chose que je ne vois pas si je fais la meme manip avec un message envoyé avec gmail par exemple.
> Je pense que je vais abandonné hotmail, ce sera plus simple.


Chose conseillée dans mon message nº2
Faire transiter les messages hotmail par gmail


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Chose conseillée dans mon message nº2
> Faire transiter les messages hotmail par gmail


il y a plusieurs manieres

soit la réexpedition systematique
avantage réexpedition immédiate ou presque
inconvenient : modifie tous les entêtes ( expediteur et destinataire etant des cpmptes à soi)


soit la gestion des releves hotmail par gmail
avantage c'est automatique et " centralise" tout en preservant les entêtes 
c'est TRES pratique pour des comptes "secondaires" qu'on a pas envie d'integrer dans un logiciel de messagerie
inconvénient ( mineur ou pas selon besoin)
la releve est à cadence  moins rapide qu'un logiciel
note gmail ne releve que les  comptes externes en POP ( 5 par compte gmail)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> soit la gestion des releves hotmail par gmail
> avantage c'est automatique et " centralise" tout en preservant les entêtes
> c'est TRES pratique pour des comptes "secondaires" qu'on a pas envie d'integrer dans un logiciel de messagerie



Je pratique ainsi avec hotmail et yahoo ... tout passe par Gmail, sauf me.com / iCloud 
Pratique à plus d'un niveau, à commencer pour les iPad / iPhone


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je pratique ainsi avec hotmail et yahoo ... tout passe par Gmail, sauf me.com / iCloud
> Pratique à plus d'un niveau, à commencer pour les iPad / iPhone


un autre avantage avec gmail imap , surtout en ibidules

on peut très facilement EXCLURE des pans entiers ( labels)  des synchros
car franchement 90% des archives on n'en a pas besoin en permanence  partout ( voire jamais )


----------



## chrisNOS (22 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour , je relance le post , je viens de passer de PC a Mac et j'ai le problème avec mon compte hotmail où les messages se retrouvent envoyés en double , j'ai fait une recherche sur les forums en français et en anglais et conclusion , en 2015 ,impossible de fonctionner correctement avec un compte hotmail ... c'est quand meme dommage.
(je ne veux pas de compte gmail comme indiquer ci haut ). 
si quelqu'un a de nouveaux éléments je suis preneur ! Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2015)

chrisNOS a dit:


> 2015 ,impossible de fonctionner correctement avec un compte hotmail ... c'est quand meme dommage.i.


inexact
j'ai des hotmails  qui marchent parfaitement  dans Mail, et je suis loin d'etre le seul

il faudra que tu décrives en détail  réglages et situation de ces "envoyés"
pop imap , réglages détaillés

et attention à ne pas confondre  envois et messages envoyés listés plusieurs fois, ce qui peut etre une anomalie d'indexation Mail  ou de vraiment envoyé en double  ( multitraité en archive)   comme normal  selon organisation ( ca aussi multitraité)


----------



## chrisNOS (23 Janvier 2015)

voilà une bonne nouvelle, merci pour la réponse,j' ai eu hier des envois en double du meme message ,(j'ai controlé avec mes correspondants ) ce matin après reconfiguration , a premiere vue , quand je réexpedie un message reçu dans mon hotmail , il n y'a plus double envoi, mais double affichage dans la boite d'envoi. et marqué  envoyés -hotmail 2>>  , donc je suppose que ce n'est qu'un réglage quelque part pour éviter ce double affichage ?
merci pour votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2015)

pop ou imap?
quel OSX?
osx en clean install ou upgrade migration d'anciens OS ( avec cafouillage de conversion-réencodage)?

un grand classique de migration , surtout avec...Mail
et faudra encore detailler l'affaire des envois et " nombre de messages vus"

ca pourrait n'etre qu'une indexation bancale
(multi solutionné en archives , tous OS)


----------



## chrisNOS (23 Janvier 2015)

imap,  OSX X yosemite, en clean install .


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2015)

faut vraiment t'arracher les infos  sous la torture !


ce coup de " multi envoi" 
est  des envois en double systematique ( hors rexpedition)
que des reponses?
que des "creations "?

ou listés plusieurs fois(  ce qui en Mail imap  peut etre normal)
ou mix?
--
ceci dit si c'est de l'imap 
tu peux faire les classiques multi multi multi traités (dans les fils Mail)
tester l'imap sur une session neuve
si c'est OK
un ou des fichiers session 1 sont bancals et à changer
par exemple 
com.apple.mail.plist 
qui peut etre soit directement dans
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/
soit plus alambiqué plus profond via container
Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

(tout ca est détaillé en archives)


----------



## chrisNOS (23 Janvier 2015)

je n'ai pas du tout d'affinité avec l'informatique ,je découvre le vocabulaire au fil des posts,  c'est mon premier Mac , alors " torture " c'est assez approprié !       
je vais esseyer de répondre au mieux,je n'ai plus de double envoi ce matin,  j' ai un double affichage sur "message envoyé "lorsque je réexpédie un message reçu sur mon hotmail( quand je veux transférer à un ami le mail en question) ,et également en réponse a un mail.  sinon en création simple d'un mail que je veux expédier  pas de double affichage dans "message envoyés",je vais aller fouiller dans les archives concernants ces problèmes ,je n'ai pas le niveau pour répondre de maniere plus complete, les très classiques "multi multi multi traités" , je ne connais pas ! 
je vais aller m'instruire !!


----------



## chrisNOS (23 Janvier 2015)

je partage si d'autre personnes novices passent par ici avec le meme problème, soit l'affichage en double des messages envoyés avec un compte "hotmail" sur Mac,
allez dans Mail, préférence, compte, sélectionner hotmail, et décocher a droite : "stocker les messages sur le serveur " ;
ça règle le problème et ça n'affecte pas le compte lui meme,les messages envoyés sont bien stockés par hotmail.


----------



## John_On_The_Rock (9 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais il me semble que le post ne règle pas le problème.
J'avais le même problème et jusqu'ici, je n'avais toujours pas trouvé la solution.
A présent, j'ai trouvé la solution. En effet, il suffit d'aller dans préférence du programme mail et décocher dans la partie :
"serveur d"envoi (SMPT) : ....
il faut décocher "N'utiliser que ce serveur".

Voilà, si ça concerne outlook, il y a peut-être une fonction similaire.

Bref, voilà...

Bonne continuation.
Laurent


----------



## lasert (9 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment décidé d'utiliser Mail à la place de outlook en ligne, beaucoup trop lent. Le problème est que Mail, après avoir galéré pendant bien 10 minutes à se connecter au serveur, n'arrive maintenant pas à supprimer des mails. Mail m'indique qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur live …
Mes paramètres : serveur IMAP bien configuré (j'ai vérifié ici).
Je suis sous Yosemite en Clean Install.

Edit : en fait ça se produite les deux premières fois que j'essaie d'effacer un mail. Après, le mail semble d'effacer convenablement. C'est tout de même agaçant de devoir s'y reprendre a trois fois pour supprimer un mail …


----------



## lasert (9 Juin 2015)

Message à supprimer merci


----------



## macdebarc (21 Juillet 2015)

j'ai cru comprendre que l'une des solutions résidait dans une légère manipulation :
mail / préférences / compte hotmail / comportement des BAL => décocher "stocker les messages envoyés sur le serveur" dans Messages envoyés.
Faites un test si jamais le problème perdure.


----------

